# Biggest Thiania bhamoensis (jumping spider) in the world



## desmondfun (Oct 26, 2007)

My friend just caught a big jumping spider... 20cent size. Anyone caught a bigger one for such a species?  :hmm: 

More pictures can be found Biggest Thiania bhamoensis (jumping spider)


----------



## Tunedbeat (Oct 27, 2007)

What's the size on that 20cent? 
Anyways, great find, we don't have that sp. in the US.


----------



## Zman16 (Oct 27, 2007)

In Canada, I found a jumping spider that was the size of my thumb. I don't know if thats bigger because I don't know how big a 20 cent coin is.


----------



## Widowman10 (Oct 28, 2007)

yeah, um, how big is a 20-cent? (i'm sure i could google it, buuuut... )


----------



## desmondfun (Oct 30, 2007)

20cent coin is exactly 2.4cm.

I found out that that species is not Thiana Bhamoensis, but this one

http://www.apbworks.co.nz/ft_09.htm (an unknown species).

However, the normal size is just 10mm, but we are talking about a 24mm size here... is a giant. You rarely see any with such a size.


----------

